# Blackfin Jigging Trip in December, hatteras



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Putting feelers out there to see if 3 to 5 other people would be interested in doing a blackfin tuna jigging trip on the Big Tahuna out of Teachs Lair in Hatteras in December. I havent set a date, I want to find atleast 3 others, prefferably 4 who can commit & put down on a cash deposit to set up a charter & go crush those little black bastards. Im brent & if your interested PM me. The cost is $1400 for the day.

$350 + tip with a person with a 4 person group
$280 + tip with a person with a 5 person group
$233 + tip with a person with a 6 person group


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd be down and so would my girlfriend


----------

